# need strawberry banana recipe



## Dejay (Feb 14, 2009)

I found some strawberry banana juice, but can't find a recipe. Any help will be appreciated.
Dejay


----------



## Wade E (Feb 14, 2009)

Is this froze or one of those tropicana twisters? Is there any sorbate, meta, or benzoate in it?


----------



## Dejay (Feb 14, 2009)

This is Jumex. I got from a store that carries Mexican, Asian and deep south food products. It's all natual 100% " nectar ". 
Thank you for the response.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 14, 2009)

Sounds a little pricey but would make a good wine, Id would probably use a 2/1 ratio of these to water with the bigger amount being the juice and once you got about 2/3rds of where you want to be size wise start checking the acid amount. Use 1 tsp of nutrient per gallon along with 1/2 tsp of energizer per gallon. Use pectic enzyme and the other usual suspects to make this wine. Sugar to 1.085 sg and dont go any higher as you will end up with a hot wine with little flavor. maybe even 3/1 ratio, I have never tried tis product so dont know how much flavor or how thick it is.


----------



## Luc (Feb 15, 2009)

Strawberries and bananas should make an excellent combination.

I have made a lot of strawberry wines and it is a great success during summer.

The strawberries will provide flavor and the bananas will give the wine some body. No need for additional ingredients, except like Wade already said: sugar some acid and some nutrients.

I presume you do have a hydrometer. 

Do as Wade said with dilluting the juice but I would do some tasting along the way. I would not make it to thin.
Then adjust sugar to get a wine of about 11% alcohol, that is about right for strawberries. Bring the acid up to about .6 and you will have a great rose this summer......
To keep the freshness I use citric acid.

It will even be better next year.

Oh, and before I forget. Look at the packaging and make sure there
are no things like sorbate, benzoate or excess sulphites in the juice
otherwise it will be hard to ferment.

Luc


----------



## Bailey (Feb 15, 2009)

Wade - Pricey? Maybe not.... I just found a sale at Meijer for Dole 100% juice at 95 cents a can. No sorbate or sulphites - It's Peach/banana/mango and peach/orange banana. So for 5 gal at the recommended rate of dilution I'm at under $13 for the must.

I'll be starting a 5 gal batch this week. I'm hoping for a nice tropical flavor.

Is citric acid additions in the ingredients a problem?


----------



## Wade E (Feb 15, 2009)

Shouldnt be a problem at all as you will probably be adding more anyway. Get yourself an acid test kit to achieve your #s. Like Luc said it should be around .60 but as high as .75 will be fine so if your lower just add some Citric or acid blend to get the #'s right.


----------



## Dejay (Feb 15, 2009)

As far as pricy, no it cost $1 per qt. I bought 4. It comes in a container alot like broth comes in or soy milk. I rolled the dice on this one. made it like most of my other wine, which is pretty close to what you all sugested. Yes I do have a hydrometer. The juice alone was at 1.05. 1 lb sugar took it to 1.10. Thank you all for your help


----------



## Wade E (Feb 15, 2009)

Why so high on sg?


----------



## Dejay (Feb 16, 2009)

I didn't think 1.10 is that bad. A few points on the high side, but it's all trial and error. Nothing we can't live with.


----------



## mjdtexan (Feb 16, 2009)

Wade E said:


> you will end up with a hot wine with little flavor.



What does that mean?


----------



## Wade E (Feb 16, 2009)

It means that a high sg will reult in a wine that all you will taste is alc and very little flavor, fruit wines are better to keep the alc down to around 11 1/5% so that the fruit taste will be predominant. Thats why I suggsted to keep the starting sg down to 1.090.


----------

